# , :    4  () 2008.

## .

*,* *      4  () 2008*.        .            2-    .            !

         ,        .     ()  .       .


 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?


  ,      ,         2009    .

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .

2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .

3.      3    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

4.     .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

5.    .  5    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

6.     .  24-31  4/99.   31 .    . 

  ,             3,4,5   . 

  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)


**  
1.    ,  4- (    22.12.2004 . N 111  .     21.08.2007  192) -   15 .     . 

2.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    20 .    .

3.       2008.  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

4.    . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   2   (.. 1  - ). *  ,    * .    .

5.    . -1153005     23.09.2005 N 124 ( .     29.03.2007 N 27) -   2  (.. 1  - ). *  ,   * .    .

6.        - 2  (.. 1  - ).    . . *      !*

7.      . -1151006 (    05.05.2008 N 54)  30  (.. 28  ).    .

8.          ,    .  -1151065 (    27.02.2006 N 30)    30 .    .          .        

9.       ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    30 .    .          ,   - 1 .

10.       . -1152026 (    20.02.2008  27)    - 30 .    .

11.                           2008 .   2-. *      2-  !*     2-  .   - 1 

** 

1.  -  .     .      

2.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 


  ,    ()   (     10  2007 .  62),   ,   .         ()!    .

----------

, ,                   ,    (/ ).        "".

----------

> 2.       . -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    20 .    .


 !
 !
      ???       ??? 
 +       1-  2009,    ????
            "   " :Frown:

----------


## .

.  4       .   1   .

----------


## ParadoxRus

. -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    20 .    .

     (   /  ,    ,       -   ,     943 08    ) -     ?!
    (62)  ?!
           . -1151006 (    05.05.2008 N 54)  30  (.. 28  ).    .

 2    1 ..?!
      . -1152026 (    20.02.2008  27)    - 30 .    .

  -  ?!

     -   ,         ,              .     ( )          ?

----------


## .

> ?!


 .     / 



> -  ?!


 



> ( )          ?

----------


## zzzru

C 1    .       ?  ?

----------

,            
      01.01.2009 .

----------

> ?


        ,

----------


## Sveta090361

,      .    ,  ,  7

----------


## .

*Sveta090361*,    ?  -

----------

> 


     .      ,        .

----------

11.                           2008 .   2-. *      2-  !*   - 1 

  -    20   ...  ...   ?

----------


## .

,   .       1  .    ,       2-.          :Embarrassment: 
   ,      2- 20 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

2009   ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## --

)))  ,   2 .           ,    ?   ,   ...  :Embarrassment:        .....???

----------

:       2008               ?
   ,      ?

----------

> ,    ?


  /?
 ?




> .....???


/ ?

----------

> 2008               ?


      ?

----------


## --

> /?
>  ?
> 
> 
> / ?


,   , , , ,   1,   ,        ?

----------

1110018 (   )                         N*1- "         ",        09.10.2006 N*56.
      1-  ?   ?
.

----------


## .

, .   4  2008.      ,   ?

----------


## DERS

> [CENTER][B]
> 9.       ,    .  -1151046 ( 29.12.2007 N 163)    30 .    .          ,   - 1 .


 ?        .

----------


## .

> 1-  ?


  1-    ,    ,    .
*.*,   ,       ?
*DERS*,             .      ,   .      ,       3 .

----------


## ParadoxRus

_:
    ?!
_.     / 

**
_:
  -  ?!
_
*?! ,     ,   !*

_:
    ( )          ?
_


*     ?*

----------


## .

> ?! ,     ,   !


    .         .

----------


## Larik

1.  "0",       ,    .
2.   .

----------


## _

. , , - !

----------

(, -2,   ..)      .?

----------


## 010101

,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

-     .     1

----------

, ,       ,       ,    -      2,9 %,    1%      ? . .

----------

.      ,     %.    ,    .   .

----------

.

----------


## CEBEP

,    ,    ?   4 .  ? 

           ,   ,  ?  ?

----------


## 010101

> -     .     1


    90     ,   ?

----------

> 90     ,   ?


   60 .

----------

> ,    ,    ?   4 .  ? 
> 
>            ,   ,  ?  ?


 4     (  ),   ,      .

----------

, ,     ?
      ..?

----------


## .

.

----------

!

----------


## :)

.
   ,     ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## 3xma

,

----------

?

----------


## Jet K

,             4       2009 ?

----------


## .

15

----------


## Nastuka

,    .  -,          ,        -   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nastuka

!

----------


## ParadoxRus

> .         .


ok -          ?!

     -     ( ,             -   , ..   ),     ?

  -  -  (1-2, 5-9   -  ?)...

----------


## .

> ?!


     ,  . ,  ,        /

----------


## ParadoxRus

> ,  . ,  ,        /


  -  :Smilie: 
      -           :Wow:

----------


## 27

?      209,  290      .... ?      ,     01.01.09 .

----------


## .

209    4-,     .        ,       .

----------


## 27

,   ,      ?      0,2%?

----------


## .

-     .     ,   .

----------


## 27

,,   ...! :Redface: 
      ?          ,     ,      ...     !       30 ?

----------


## .

. .   ,    ?

----------


## vesnas

,       ,   ...    20-,,,  30

----------


## Dmesh

> ,       ,   ...    20-,,,  30


    20-  ,    , , 9 ,  .

----------

,     ,       ?

----------

,             4    ?

----------

> .
>    ,     ?


   ,   : http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/?129749

----------

> ,             4    ?

----------

,         :           ?

----------

,     ,    .,      ,       (      ). ,   ,      ,         /   . ,    ,    ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,         :


   .       . ,   .     ,   .



> ,    ?


   .

----------

> ,      ,         /   .


    . ,        ,   ,    .     1 ,   15      ,  , ,           (  ,        /?).     ,     .

----------


## Sonj

02.10.2008 ., ,  .  ,   ,    .   1-5.   ?  .

----------

?

----------


## shrilanka

,     .  -1,2,3 .  -.     .210  2   (  ) -12?

----------

-12

----------

> 02.10.2008 ., ,  .  ,   ,    .   1-5.   ?  .


   ,   2.10.08? : " ,  1     ,    -       31   ." (http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/?129749). ..     .   . ,  .

----------

, , ,    4-    .    ?   ...

----------


## .

**,

----------

> 


 !

----------


## shrilanka

> **,


          /,   ?         ?

----------


## .

.        ,

----------

> ,        ,   ,    .     1 ,   15      ,  , ,           (  ,        /?).     ,     .


  ,     .    ,     .

----------

> **,


      .
"1.         ( - )          ,    ( - ),         :      ,         ,     ,         ( - )         28  1992 . N 632 "             ,  ,    " (      , 1992, N 10, . 726, " ", N 205, 16  1992 .) ( -   28  1992 . N 632)." -  "            "

----------


## .

,  ,         . 
, ,        .       



> ,     .    ,     .


 -  ,      .    .

----------


## shrilanka

> .        ,


 ,  /,           -    .    ?

----------


## .

.   -        .  ,

----------


## ulkats

.   ?, , .
 ()     4 .2008:
-   1152017
-   -     ( ?  ,   -),     ,      -   ?
-     ? ()
 ()    -    4 .2008:
-   1152017
-   -     ( ?   - ,   - ),     ,      -   ?
-     ? ()

 ...
        ....       , ,   ...  ?

----------


## .

> -     ( ?  ,   -),     ,      -   ?


           ? ?    .



> -     ( ?   - ,   - ),     ,      -   ?


 



> ? ()


    +

----------


## .

> ....       , ,   ...  ?


    -    .

----------


## ulkats

-   4 .2008  20.01.09    30.04.09?     ...
)

----------


## .

*ulkats*, ,    .     ,   ,      .

----------


## _

,     .   4-.
     ? 0  1?

    "                             "?

.

----------


## Natalia1978

, ,            ,    ,   ,   ,  ,   .
  :  2009    1.   4 . 2008     1?

----------

*Natalia1978*,       : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239103

----------


## Natalia1978

,

----------


## *

19  2008     "--  "N"
       !?

----------


## Kudryashka

! 
 !!!

    22.12.08.   ,      .
,      ,       ( , ,    ) 

  ?    ?

----------


## .

.       .
-    ,       .   ,    .

----------


## meks

.  ..    .
, ,      4 .    2008 .?
.

----------

, ,  !
-  
-  
-     ( )  :Embarrassment: 
-     
(, -    )  :Big Grin:

----------

,       4-  ?       .
     :
    ,   ,   ?       ?   :   ,       ,      ,     -  .           ?( , ?  :Embarrassment: )

----------

** ,  .  -    :Smilie: 
 - ,         .      .

----------


## CEBEP

!      -                   1 ?

----------

> ** ,  .  -   
>  - ,         .      .


       ?

----------

,   , .    4-          .

----------

> ?


         .   ,    -         (  ),   , , .

----------

> , ,      4 .    2008 .?


 
*meks*,   ,       ?




> -                   1 ?


   ,    15 .

----------


## 1

> ?


.   ,         .  4-

----------


## --

-                   1 ?[/QUOTE]

 ,           ,     ,        .

----------


## MND

,  /  .        .

----------


## .

> ,           ,     ,        .


        ,       .  15 
*MND*,      .      .    ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## MND

, , ,        .   .

----------


## .



----------

70.3 -   ,     - 21.10.2008.
  , ..  , . , , .

----------


## DestinyN

, .    9  2008 .      (.14 .2)   (.55 .2)        09.12.2008   31.12.2009. ?    (   )        2008 .  ?   ?
P.S.  ,      -  9  (  ):      ,       ( )  -   ,       .     .    .
        ?

----------

> 70.3 -   ,     - 21.10.2008.
>   , ..  , . , , .


1. .
2.     
3.  (85 )
4. 
5.

----------

> 9  2008 .


 ,

----------


## DestinyN



----------

> P.S.  ,      -  9  (  ):      ,       ( )  -   ,       .     .    .
>         ?


. -1
    -2
   -3
    -4
  -5
    1-5  
 -  20- !! ,  4
, 
, 
, 
 -   ,      ,  ,
     .
   -,  15- !!   ...

----------

> , .    9  2008 .      (.14 .2)   (.55 .2)        09.12.2008   31.12.2009. ?    (   )        2008 .  ?   ?


 :EEK!:    -  ,       ??? ,    ? 
           . ,    .

----------

,    ./.       ?

----------


## DestinyN

!  ,       -       .     2008  -  ,   !     ? 

,        ?

----------

> ./.


   ?

----------


## .

*DestinyN*,   -   ,   .
  ,           .   ,    .55

----------

> *DestinyN*,   -   ,   .


     ,  12  ( ,   ,    )
    ()- .
 ,      .   - .
    .            .

----------


## .

,    ,           .      .



> .


     .   ,       -    .    ""       .     ,          :Wink:

----------

> ?


 ?     "   20  (...)"

----------


## .

-, -             :Smilie:

----------


## DestinyN

.      .       . ,      -     55 .    .4 - ",   2  3  ,      ,          .     , ,                . " 
                2008 .  
    .     -              -       !

----------

> -              -       !


!    ,    .       -    . 




> .


, , ,     ,  -         .

----------


## Ymn

> )))  ,   2 .           ,    ?   ,   ...        .....???


-   
 14.  
1.         -  1   31  .

2.                31   ,   ,   1 , -  31   .

    ( )  31  1998 . N 146-     ,      1   31 ,               ,    

   ,     ,         .

3.              .

----------


## Uliy

,,     2008      ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## Uliy

,  ,       ?

----------


## .

2009

----------

"20  -      2008 .   1\3 " -  ,    1\3 .    ,  ....  !

----------


## .

**,     ,     .   3     .
   .

----------


## DaGBuX

, ,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## .

1000   ,  5

----------

, . ,   ,   ,   .        "0"  "1"?

----------


## trassa06

-    !!!          !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## sas911

, .        (    2008 ),      ?      - ?    -  , ..   (      ),   ,       ?

----------


## avk-olga

,     4   19.01.2008,      .       4 .      .           .

----------



----------


## .

> , . ,   ,   ,   .        "0"  "1"?


 1




> , .        (    2008 ),      ?      - ?    -  , ..   (      ),   ,       ?


 ,      .   ,      ,     ...

----------


## .

*avk-olga*,  ,      .

----------

!       ?     !

----------


## .

**,       .

----------


## y'kz

!  -.   :Frown:      2008 .   . /  . 2 ,     . . /     . 
1.       ? ?
2.   ?
3.     ?   
4.  ?
5.    ?
6.       ? 

.
     .

----------


## y'kz

!  -.   :Frown:      2008 .   . /  . 2 ,     . . /     . 
1.       ? ?
2.   ?
3.     ?   
4.  ?
5.    ?
6.       ? 

.
     .

----------

..   20 ?           y ?

----------

> !  -.       2008 .   . /  . 2 ,     . . /     . 
> 1.       ? ?
> 2.   ?
> 3.     ?   
> 4.  ?
> 5.    ?
> 6.       ? 
> 
> .
>      .


  : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=239103
 :Wink:

----------


## Masha07

,  !
   -3
    -4
  -5
     ?

----------



----------


## Masha07

,   .

----------


## Olgakil

2-?            -     ?

----------


## !

2008.  ?
  ?   ?

----------


## !

...

 :yes:     (  )      9%  .        2008.    ?  . ,   .

----------


## .

*Olgakil*,          ,    ,  2-   !    ,       :Frown: 
,    2-. , *!*,   2-

----------


## !

. !     ...        ...  :yes:

----------

?   20%      4 .  ?
    18/2?  ?   -   ...

----------


## !

01.01.2009.

----------


## Alise07

,

----------

> 01.01.2009.


? ,  ...

----------


## .

> ,


 ?

----------

( ) ..,   (),  .   .     ,  ...      ,    ,  .   .     ?  ,      ,       ,       .

----------

..,  2009   /,  ,   2008 .   ,
 , ,     .  .   .     .- ....   -      ?

----------


## ACemenova

1151058  1151065?       .    .   1.      9 .   ,       ?

----------


## .

-  ,   .

----------


## Olia K.

,    ,     2008     30  ?

----------


## .



----------


## grebenka

> 


,     ,       4       ,    30 ?
   -      (, ),    ...   ,   ,           ?

----------


## .

> ?


 0



> ,     ,       4       ,   30 ?


 -        28 ,    28

----------


## grebenka

!   ...

----------


## JuliaAsterisk

,    !     .    ( ) ,     ,     ,     (5 )    ,      ,   ()     .  .   ?  ?  :Dezl:

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?135602

----------


## JuliaAsterisk

**
  !

----------

4 ?

----------


## .

?

----------

,      .  ,

----------



----------

,!!! -)

----------


## Julia 2006

> ,  2-   !


        2- ?  :Smilie:

----------


## izbash

-  .     2008,  -1        01.01.2008?   01.10.2008? , ..

----------


## .

01.01.2008.

----------


## izbash

, , ...   "   **"  :Wow:

----------


## grebenka

, ,  -     -   ,   ,  ?

----------


## grebenka

> , ,  -     -   ,   ,  ?


,    -   ,    ,   ,       .
*, ,  .*
      ( ,   4 ),   2008 .   .      , ,  ,   (  )     29 .       ,    ,  ,     ,      .
       ?        (   ,      , , ,   ,     ).

----------


## .

.

----------


## grebenka

> .


     ?  ,     ,       ?
,      ( ,   ,    ),          .  - .      ,   ,    ,          (    ).      .  ,  -  .

----------


## .

> ,     ,       ?


        .

----------


## grebenka

, .

----------


## xyliganka

-1151046  -        ?

----------


## .

.     .

----------


## xyliganka

.     \.

----------


## xyliganka

,  6      ?  ,      .    . .

----------


## .

6   .



> .     \


   ,   .       :Wink:

----------


## _

,    ,      27.02.2006   :Frown:

----------


## 2006

> ,    ,      27.02.2006

----------


## _

2006,   ?   26

----------


## 2006

> 2006,   ?   26


22

----------

, , ,         ? - 2,2%?
.

----------

> 2006,   ?   26


 26   ""            ...      -   ,     1    2  (..    ).

----------

:
 .   2008.  2008.    ,   ,    /    2000    .      . 
     ?           ???

----------


## .

*_*,     .        .
**,   .
**,   .        .

----------

**,   .        .[/QUOTE]

     ,  ,       2000   :   /  .470 "-2"      .610 "2".  ?

----------


## _

.,   ,     ,        ,     26  . ,   , ,    27.02.2006 30 !  :Frown:

----------


## .

.   .

----------

,    ... 
           ,       ,     ?   .    ? !

----------

> ...      -   ,     1    2  (..    ).


  :Wow: 




> *(?)**    ,*
>    ... ?    ...


 -11  ,  "      "

*     ,   ,    
_         ( )_
(     ),   " 15 " 




> ,    ...


 :Smilie:     :



> 6. ...  .
> *      !*

----------


## nata temp

()

----------

*nata temp*,   :

   25  2006 . N 873,     ...
  :        
   6  2006 . N 458 ...
:        
   20  2006 . N 297.

----------


## Teletu

1 7,7    ? -    ((
     ,     N (         )      M (     .    ).      ?

----------


## .

> 1 7,7    ? -    ((


      ? 
 -?   20 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Teletu

)))

----------


## grebenka

*   - *   1 (   ,   3      )  *B2W-*  (9  ()  ,      ,  12 )
   1151046.
1).  1   2.2 (    ),  B2W .
2).  B2W    2.1      ,   1 .
3).  3  -.
 , , ,   .

----------


## ..

(  .2) ,  ?       ,         :Frown: 
   ?   ,   ,     (), ,  , , ?

----------


## Teletu

> (  .2) ,  ?       ,


 :Wow:    ????       .

----------

>

----------


## Teletu

> 


  31,

----------

15.03, , 16.03 ,   ?

----------


## Teletu

> 15.03, , 16.03 ,   ?


   .     .    ,   . .             !    ?      ?

----------


## Teletu

,    ,  ,     ?

----------

http://www.donland.ru/content/info.a...&topicInfoId=0



> ?

----------


## ..

> 15.03, , 16.03 ,   ?


  ,    ,   .

----------

> ,    ,   .

----------


## ..

> 


    ...
        ,         ?     ?  -...     -    ?      ""  ,   - ,   ?  ,  "" -      ?       ,     ,    ...      ?   ,          ?
      ,    ...

----------


## .

*grebenka*,   ,        .

----------


## .

*..*, -        1 . , , .

----------


## .

> ?


 ,   .

----------


## ..

...

----------


## grebenka

> ,   .


   !   (   4      , ,   ,          ).    ,        ?

----------


## Teletu

> 


 :Wow:      ?

----------



----------


## Teletu

[QUOTE=;51988368]http://www.donland.ru/content/info.a...&topicInfoId=0
/[QUOTE]
    (((((

----------


## Teletu

,

----------

> 26   ""            ...      -   ,     1    2  (..    ).


 -   26           ?            ?

----------

> -   26           ?            ?


      ,   -   ,  , ,    ...

----------

?      ,    .          .

----------


## Kuryashka

.
          .          ?

----------


## tchett

.
 2007      
 600 ,    .       700 ,   .        600 . 2008 ..  35.000.   10.000 - .    4900.    1300 . ( 700   2007 .+ 600), 700    , -     ..,1400 .   , 1400    .  1400   .       010 .3,  012-014  015,      016-19  00021 ?

----------


## .

> 700   2007 .+ 600


 700   2007       2007    2008   .



> 1400   .


      2008

----------


## tchett

> 700   2007       2007    2008   .
>       2008


! ..  016-019 -  , 010 - 5500, 015 - (-600).
,  ,   ,   . , ,  .
   -  ,     2007 .    . 012 , .015 - 700, 016 - 700, 017 - 700 ?

----------


## .

*tchett*,    ,       ,      .

----------

> *..*, -        1 . , , .


!   .     1 ???    - ,      .        2 .    ????

----------


## ..

> !   .     1 ???    - ,      .        2 .    ????


 ,    :
 .15  "  " "      **  ,    ."

 .34  "   08.02.1998 N 14- "           ,       .        **            ."

  -.     , , , ...   ... ,  ,  - ...
     ,         2  -  -..

----------

,    \,   ,  ,   \ .    . 80 .2      ()  .         , ,   ??  .    ,     ?

----------

.,     3,4,5  .??????   )))

----------



----------


## Alechka

http://fz122.fss.ru/     .    ,     .

----------


## KainMcAlik

!
  ,      .  . (  ).  2008   ,    .           .        (..  )?
  -         ,          2008?      -    ?

----------


## CEBEP

> ,    \,   ,  ,   \ .    . 80 .2      ()  .         , ,   ??  .    ,     ?


    ()    20.01   .

----------


## 07

> ()    20.01   .


  ,       .

----------

> ()    20.01   .



    1  2009 ,        .      80  . :Redface:

----------

> ,       .


   ? :Frown:

----------



----------

> !
>   ,      .  . (  ).  2008   ,    .           .        (..  )?
>   -         ,          2008?      -    ?


 ,        , ,         .   ,         ( ,   ..),  - ,   . ,          . 
          .         .
      .    133   ,             (  !),    (. 5.27  ).       , ..         .          :-)

   ..     ,   .          28 ,  .
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

. 5   , 1-4 ?

----------

1  2

----------


## Pi_ton

> . 80 .2      ()  .         , ,   ??  .


 (  ,   )

----------

. -1151001 (    07.11.06 N 136)    20 .    .

----------

> 20 .


 12         :Wink:

----------

,         ?   !!

----------



----------

>

----------

?

----------



----------


## -2009

-       ?        ??    ?

----------


## MayaRannak

!
, ,      2.1  010 -        2008   ,     2008 ?

----------

> ?


    ;


> ?

----------


## Marifa

.
  1 8.1 .   ,   "" ,    -  01.01.08   . 
  ?   ?    :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 34

, ,   -   ( 100    ).
     ?
1  2 -  .   3-5 ,        ?

----------



----------


## Nata07

! 
  ,         ,      1   2  :Wink:

----------


## Teletu

1-2

----------

.
1.   . 4   02.            ",       .   5,     . ?
.       2   02?( , ,   1 )1.2  1.3.   .
2.        , 1, 2.
3      , ..  ?

----------

,  . 28 .      ,    . ..    .   . 
    . ,     . -  .

----------

,      ,

----------


## TatianaSPb

, :    08.10.2008(2 ).       .      ,        .2.  .1  2 -    ,   .   .     -,   01   ,       31  . (  ., .14, .2).
   ?    ,   .  - ? 
    ,   , ..    / ,      (.55  .).        ,  ,         .         :Frown:       ,  ,      .-  .
 ?   , 24.      " ,     .    ."? HELP!!!

----------


## .

.     .    ,        :Wink:

----------


## Pi_ton

> ,  . 28 .      ,    . ..    .   . 
>     . ,     . -  .


  ""?

    2009.    (     2009.      2008.)     ,     (  " 2008. /     ",   ...)       :       ,    0.

----------


## TatianaSPb

> .     .    ,


 ..    ?     ? :Big Grin:   -     ?
       ""  / ...  ,     :Frown:

----------

,   .  2008   5 ,  3 .
  : "   ,             3,4,5   . "     ,    ....  3,4      ?

----------


## .

> ..    ?     ?


   ,   .
     .        .
  ,   -  ,    2008   



> ,


  ,  ?        ?

----------

, .   .    .      4.  .150     .     31.12.08 (  ),     (31.12.08        )      ...
     . 150   31.12.08                     .   ?  .

----------

, ,    !        ,    4- ,     ,      .    ,    ?            . ,      ?    -   ?     ,     "".    ,    !

----------

> ...   ?


  ,   ,  ,      .  :Smilie: 
,  ,  - * 4  () 2008.*

      ,
   ,    .

----------


## Juliett

,    ( 1  ),  ,      ....

----------


## .

,   ?

----------


## Juliett

,   ,  ,     ? , ,                  ?

----------


## .

*Juliett*,        1,      ,      ?
     1  .         :Frown:

----------

*Juliett*,

----------


## Laimuna

:  , 2 ,  ,   .       ?           ?          ,    ,       .
 .

----------


## janed72

,     - ,    ?     1      .

----------

> ,     - ,    ?     1      .


   -  
 :yes:

----------

> ?

----------


## Kot_

.  , ,     -    -   (, )?
 1  2   .. ?       ,      ?

----------


## grebenka

.      " "  ()"  ",      34.   ?
 3  ,    ?

----------


## grebenka

,   .     B2W,       " 3.....",     .  ?
     ,   ?

----------

> -   (, )?





> 3  ,    ?




```
  :
...
1.3.      
 ,    
    , 
  :
-  ;
-  1;
-  2.

...
2.3.        
   .
        
        .
```





> " "  ()"  ", 
>      34.   ?


,  




> " 3.....",     .  ?


  :Smilie: 




> ,   ?




```
  :
...
1.7. ...
       , 
   ,     .
```

*   - 




> 1  2   .. ?       ,      ?


  ?
  .  - ,  ;   .

----------

> , .   .    .      4.  .150     .     31.12.08 (  ),     (31.12.08        )      ...
>      . 150   31.12.08                     .   ?  .


- , .

----------


## KainMcAlik

. (-    .  .- -    )        ,       50 .      ,           300.     (  ).
  ,    - ,    ,    ,       !!!!
   .            ?
       ,  -   ???     :     ? P.S.       .. :Frown: (

----------


## .

*KainMcAlik*,    .    ?
 ,    ,        . 
     . -  ?

----------


## KainMcAlik

> *KainMcAlik*,    .    ?
>  ,    ,        . 
>      . -  ?


 "" (  ),             .. -               ... :Frown: (
         ? - ,       ...

----------


## .



----------


## KainMcAlik

??

 2.4.    

                    .
.         , ,           ,            ,       ,   ,  -  -    ,   ,    ,       ,       .        -  -   ** ,   ,       ,      ,     .

"    " -     ???

----------


## .

*KainMcAlik*,   ,   .     .   ,     ,    ? 
    .

----------

3 -          .  ,     -       -    1    .

----------

> 3 -          .  ,     -       -    1    .


** ,
   ...

----------


## cassiopeya

, ,    .   :   2.1 " "      31 ?     -  ,    31 . ?     ,       ,    . (-11)?

----------

, ,     ,        ,    ?
       ?
   ?          ?     ?
.

----------


## grebenka

> ?          ?


        (2 . - 1 , 1  ).             -     -.

----------


## .

> 2.1 " "      31 ?


 . ,    4

----------


## cassiopeya

, .

----------


## piv-piv

, ,    "      ",    ,  ...  ,    ,     .
    ,  .    .
-    ?

----------

> , ,     ,        ,    ?
>        ?
>    ?          ?     ?
> .


                ,      ,  .

----------

,     ?
(     -   -)

      2008 -    2009?

----------


## .

> ",    ,  ...  ,    ,     .


        .    ,

----------

!  ,          :
 - , 
-    , 
- ()  , 
-    .     ..... 1151058, 
-     .. . .

----------


## Olga_Alres

,       ?

----------


## .

**,   ?  ?  .  ,     
*Olga_Alres*,    1 .

----------


## Olga_Alres

., ....      3 - ,  - (

----------


## .

? ?  -

----------


## piv-piv

> .    ,


.  ,   ,  ,   .  :Redface:  ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## Olga_Alres

, !!!   3 .   ....  ,   3- )

----------

4 ....     .04.2008,  .00.2008...  ???

----------

> 4 ....


     ,   ,  


> .00.2008

----------

** **   :yes: 



> .00.2008

----------


## Runova

2-  "",    2 .      -   ,    2003  ????

----------

> ...  ,    2003  ????


  :Smilie:

----------

2008 .,    .

       4    ?

----------


## .

- 30 , .. 28 - 
       4 ,   .   ,      3  , , .

----------

> 2008 .,    .


 30 



> 4    ?

----------

30 ,  31???

     90  -   30 ..  31 ???

----------


## .

,        29 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,        29 ?


   :-)))
 :-)    )))))
   -   !

----------


## DRTC

,               -  ???      ((  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*DRTC*,           .    .

----------

> )))))


 ,        :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------

*., * 

     .   ,   .                ?

    .

----------

.   ,    :'(       .

----------

46,   ,  34 . 

      . .... :Frown: (

----------


## .

**,  ?    ?  -1151006 ?

----------

*.*

 .          .  -        -  .      ,     .    .

   .     .        .     .       .

----------

.  2    . ....        . 

....     :Smilie:

----------

!!! !!! 1   ...
"  0200 "     , "      ,    "
    -   +    6%     ???

----------


## '

!!! !!! 1   ...
"  0200 "     , "      ,    "
    -   +    6%     ?

1.  ?
2.       .

----------


## '

200  ,  2,  , 20%.

----------


## '

** 

?

----------

!!!

----------


## '

**

 -   .     . .  :Embarrassment:     .   :yes:

----------

> ...1   ...


...   -   !   :Smilie:

----------


## Misis K

,   ,            ?

----------

> ,   ,            ?


,

----------


## Marifa

?

----------


## TatianaSPb

!!! ,        :Frown: 
   2008  (   2008).  , -,         -  4   02 .   ? ,  ,   .
  ,       ,      .  ,     ,       18/02  ??? ,    ,   ?
        ? -,  2008   50000 ,   12009   15000 .       ?     2008    12009,    ,    ?
 !

----------


## TatianaSPb

,   18/02     :Smilie:    , )))

----------

.
   20  2008 .   4\99           31  2009           2008 .    ? 
  4         20.11.08.  31.12.08.     1  2009 ? 
             2008   ?         ?

----------

> ,   18/02       , )))

----------


## grebenka

,    .   ,    "",      .          ,          .
   !  :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,   ?

----------

> ,  ,   ?


 ?

----------

31.12.2008 , ..     2009 
(.       )

----------


## .

**,       .   ,  .       ,        :Frown:

----------

,

----------

> 31.12.2008 , ..     2009 
> (.       )


   3-,

----------

.  ?    ? ()

----------

,

----------


## grebenka

> ,


   ?   ,     ?

----------

,   - 90

----------

?

----------


## vesnas

...

----------

.

----------


## vesnas

,    ,

----------


## .

*vesnas*,     ,    .

----------


## ~

.         50   ,   100  ?   ?

PS.   .      .     ,           100.      ,        100.

----------

> PS.   .      .     ,           100.      ,        100.

----------


## .

*~*, -      -  300  500 .

----------


## Klx

-  2008       ?

----------


## 2006

2

----------

